# MiaBella Farm Cheese



## IXEL (May 17, 2010)

This is the best Fetta Cheese I have ever tasted in my life! For all of you that have not tried it, your life has not been filled with cheesey goodness! Thank you again MiaBella Farms for this amazing cheese! 

-Alexis Land


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you Alexis...glad you are enjoying it! :biggrin


----------

